# your favourite wheels



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

hi thinking about getting either a refurb on my current wheels (old style rs4 ) 
but i also would like someting different and fresher it wont be for a while as the tyres i have are almost new so will be once these have burnt out 

i got a black mk1 with red interior i was considering bbs lm reps what your opinion people what shall i get :idea: [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Personal choice 

Love Comp's if only they came in 18" 









RS4's look the dogs lowered and wider.









BBS CH'S :wink: 









Cheers Basky.


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

those comps look nice ive never seen them polished befor and aww those chs look great too are they all your wheels  or do u just keep rplaceing them lol 
cheers j


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Lol Yes all mine matey, my shed looks like a pit stop :lol: The polished Comp's where an optional extra at £1500 I believe


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

wow fair play n wow not cheep either then makes me feel like keeping my rs4 and doing someting different with them if i get a new set lol id like something else red on the out side some where but figured if i started putting any thing red on the wheels might start looking cheep and tacky like somthing ive just picked up from halfords :lol:


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Black QS Wheels are my favourite


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

wow now they are my fave so far are they a polished lip or is that whit paint? they look awesome and they look great when moveing 8)


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

smally4 said:


> wow now they are my fave so far are they a polished lip or is that whit paint? they look awesome and they look great when moveing 8)


They have a Polished Lip


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

You could get some 18" fat fives which look like the comps and get em polished


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

basky said:


> Personal choice
> 
> Love Comp's if only they came in 18"


You can get them in 18". Came on an A8 I believe. 5x112 bolt pattern.

My all time favourites and I'm still upset for selling them 

Next time I would get 18x9 and 18x10's though..


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

davedid u buy them like that or was that a custom touch of your own?
n ye could do dan
neb is that lm on that tt?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

What ?


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

what ?
whats that to???


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

smally4 said:


> davedid u buy them like that or was that a custom touch of your own?
> n ye could do dan
> neb is that lm on that tt?


They came like that in Gloss Black, you can also get them in Silver with the Polished Lip


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have always liked the OZ superleggera alloys, would love a set of 19's on the TT


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Smally

Think you need to get a new keyboard. Many of your buttons don't seem to work


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry can get bown to 1 favourite but top 3 would be BBS Le Mans BBS CH and Sportec mono10s all in 19in


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

1. bbs rs 
2. bbs lm 
3. porsche cup 3


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Sportec's all the way, i have Anthracite QS reps on my own car though.

2nd hand set for sale here :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=215845

Just wish my pockets where deep enough for them!!!!!


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

AwesomeJohn said:


> Sportec's all the way, i have Anthracite QS reps on my own car though.
> 
> 2nd hand set for sale here :wink:
> 
> ...


they do look superb! ^^


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

BBS CH's in 19"









Also QS


----------



## ttpanos (Nov 8, 2009)

markypoo said:


> Also QS


 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

smally4 said:


> neb is that lm on that tt?


No those are BBS Super RS's.


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

DesignerDaveTT said:


> Black QS Wheels are my favourite


hey i have these exact same ones on my car! At least i did... my cars been at the garage for about 2 weeks so who knows whats happend to it.

Anyway i think my fav would be lm's in 19" with the wider rears (dont car if its been done to death, i havent seen any in london) 8)


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Jen-TT said:


> DesignerDaveTT said:
> 
> 
> > Black QS Wheels are my favourite
> ...


Nice one Jen, good choice! Hope you get your car back soon


----------



## Josh89 (Apr 14, 2011)

I have comps and don't like them but for some reason they look the good on that pic.he much have u lowered ur car...thinking I might refurb the comps now haha


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Josh89 said:


> I have comps and don't like them but for some reason they look the good on that pic.he much have u lowered ur car...thinking I might refurb the comps now haha


Comps are a very nice wheel by far the best of the standard TT wheels


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Ronal turbo 18's I'm saving up for a set for the tt just fancy something different


----------



## Josh89 (Apr 14, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Josh89 said:
> 
> 
> > I have comps and don't like them but for some reason they look the good on that pic.he much have u lowered ur car...thinking I might refurb the comps now haha
> ...


. I was/am after a set of rs4 wheels I am now in 2minds.. I think comps look cool with a drop


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sorry can get down to 1 favourite but top 3 would be BBS Le Mans BBS CH and Sportec mono10s all in 19in


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Josh89 said:


> I think comps look cool with a drop


I agree, the key to pulling the look off is 'going low' 

I was tempted myself but cant go low enough because of the low engine sump in the 3.2 

Saj


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> Josh89 said:
> 
> 
> > I think comps look cool with a drop
> ...


airide.. :roll:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Comps as I bought her, pre face lift.








Comps dropped on Apex springs (40mm), only wish I'd had the spacers to play with then, as they do get lost under the arches.









Cheers Basky


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Fat Fives 










18" 8.5j ET45


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

another vote for comps 8)



















Mark


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

No, no, no, no, no, you all have it wrong :roll: The ONLY wheel that looks good on a Mk1 is the nouvalari :wink:


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

conlechi said:


> another vote for comps 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loved the Black ones you had


----------



## rsandez (Apr 13, 2011)

I too have black comps. But want new ones not sure if i want to go 18 or 19? and which kind all black? black with red lip or black with chrome lip? suggestions... sorry for the poor picture quality :/


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I also like Bentley's 8)


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

wow thanks all great reply think im going to have to start saving for the bbs rs i love them or the bbs qs in black with crome lip. some great pictures posted makes mine look boring now :lol: o and frank im in collage so got to try and rush typeing so i do appoligise for any typeing errors or spelling mistake as i am s**t at spelling [smiley=book2.gif] 
markypoo them bentlys are looking hot too when i was at the vw show in bristol the people camping opposit had them on a a4 estate and wanted to see what they looked lkike on the the tt. are they yours as seen you pulling out the show and didnt think you had them on?


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

No the Bentley's arent mine that is Jamals old car, I have the BBS CH's on mine, you should have flagged me down at the show for a chat despite it pissing down with rain :roll: :wink:


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

ye well you were just driveing out with gadgetboy me n my mates walked accross looked and said yours was nice then seen gadget boy behind and noticed the sticker in his window so flagged him and a had a quick word he told me that was u but you were already gone :lol: its a shame its rained ruined it [smiley=bigcry.gif] are tent like snapped in half work up in the morning drenched :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dom069 (May 30, 2011)

BBS CH look amazing :lol:


----------



## ScoopTT (Apr 10, 2011)

BBS CH's for me as well am afraid...

Havent got anything bling yet on mine, just the Upgraded RS4 9spokes..
I found out though, that BBS have just bought out the CH-R..now that is bling! slightly smaller hub, which gives it a much sleeker look, opens up the brake area abit more...bring on painted calipers as well...deffo need deep pockets


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> No, no, no, no, no, you all have it wrong :roll: The ONLY wheel that looks good on a Mk1 is the nouvalari :wink:


Agreed....excellent looking wheels still OEM style.....  But as i understood these were only ever rep's and never an OEM fitment, so i ended up buying and yet to fit the contentious OEM votex......


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

If course I would say Zito ZL111s as my 1st favourite










2. BBS CH
3. BBS LMs / Bentley Wheels

Not an OEM person, but if I had to select a good looking OEM wheel would be the RS6 19" (same as Wak's)


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

wow that has to be the best looking mk1 ive ever seen thats lush    the wheels suit it soo well


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

frakay100 said:


> If course I would say Zito ZL111s as my 1st favourite


These alloys are bloody beautiful. I want them. Please.


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

frakay is that yours?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey Smally

Yeah those rims I have just put on. They are one of the nicest rims at the moment (obviously I am now totally biased) . They take some of the design from the BBS CH which is an all-time great but I think having a smaller hub coverage gives them something extra.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=192511&start=735

See more pics of them here.


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

LUSH that is one stunning car imo and that guys red one on there thats nice too so is yours on air now?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

smally4 said:


> LUSH that is one stunning car imo and that guys red one on there thats nice too so is yours on air now?


Thanks matey

It is currently on FK Highsport coilovers. The air-ride has been paid for today. Have to wait for it to be shipped from Sweden where it is made and then Xquisite will give me a date when they can fit it. Probably will be converted within the next two weeks.

Let's hope it's allright. I love the look of the car at the moment though so don't want these mods to ruin the look.


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

nice make sure you get the pics posted of that :wink: 
what you doing with your old suspension set up? after it goes to air ?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Will probably sell the coilies no doubt.


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

what sort of money u looking for them ?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

smally4 said:


> what sort of money u looking for them ?


Roller83 has first dibs on them but I will send you a PM 8)


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Gforce said:


> Ronal turbo 18's I'm saving up for a set for the tt just fancy something different


Yup, these are nice too. Too bad they didn't come in a wider size though  18x9 and 18x10 would be awesome.


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

Nuvolaris....all the way!!!


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

some good choices, zito make some nice wheels. but for me it's got to be something from here:-

1st choice probably the vb3's

*VMR WHEELS*


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Effin love VMR's alloys. This page is bookmarked on my computer simply for alloy wheel porn.

http://www.nicheconversions.com/shop/products_page.asp?cat=1&sec=110&sec2=191&man=37

I would quite happily have any of these wheels, although the VB3's and the hyper silver V710's stand out. Love the curvature of them.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

frakay100 said:


> If course I would say Zito ZL111s as my 1st favourite
> 
> 2. BBS CH
> 3. BBS LMs / Bentley Wheels
> ...


Just looked and they do these in 112 in the 20's  But no bloody prices :evil: 
The offset in 20's may be a bit to much for my next project if my car sells but 19's will work


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

You may need some arch work to get the 19's on the Nova mate


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> You may need some arch work to get the 19's on the Nova mate


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I may have had a change in plan since my pm :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Yea not a bad compromise I suppose :roll:

if you get that I'm following you to every meet :lol:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Yea not a bad compromise I suppose :roll:
> 
> if you get that I'm following you to every meet :lol:


You'd never keep up :wink: 
Its not going to be an RS but a TTS would be nice but may end up being the poor mans Mk2  
But mapped and looking pretty :wink:


----------



## Big Tav (Dec 18, 2010)

frakay100 said:


> If course I would say Zito ZL111s as my 1st favourite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your wheels! You need the big brake package to really pull it off like you have though. Awesome!


----------



## stani540 (Jun 12, 2011)

Those bbs RS's look awesome

love the CH also


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

8)


markypoo said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > You may need some arch work to get the 19's on the Nova mate
> ...


That is a good looking MK2 Mark!! So is your car up for sale at the moment?


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

frakay100 said:


> 8)
> 
> 
> markypoo said:
> ...


Yes Frase went up yesterday, might not be the cheapest but think its worth what Im asking, selling my Passat to and going to one car, was thinking of a BMW 335d but would just blend in with that so may be a Mk2, even better if it looks like the one above :wink:


----------



## TexasTT (Feb 18, 2011)

All 19's
1. BBS LM (too much $$$$ though)
2. BBS CH
3. Audi RS6 (will probably get these first)
















4. Work Meister









but i have been loving the way these look on the TT


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Brendanb86 said:


> Effin love VMR's alloys. This page is bookmarked on my computer simply for alloy wheel porn.
> 
> http://www.nicheconversions.com/shop/products_page.asp?cat=1&sec=110&sec2=191&man=37
> 
> I would quite happily have any of these wheels, although the VB3's and the hyper silver V710's stand out. Love the curvature of them.


yea my mate wants some 19s for his 3 series coupe, so i'm trying my hardest to steer him towards vb3s! lol if he buys them i'll be drooling all over them :mrgreen:

what colour do you reckon on a black ? stick to super/hyper silver or go black on black


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

techfreak said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> > Effin love VMR's alloys. This page is bookmarked on my computer simply for alloy wheel porn.
> ...


I'm not a massive fan of black on black to be honest, sometimes it looks really good, but I prefer a nice shiny rim against an all black car, gives it stance. Hyper silver would be nice on black.


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

those lambo wheels look lush im sure the price wouldnt be  
markypoo just looked at your ad and wow that engine back looks amazeing  would love to do something like that to mine if the new owners dont like it im intrested on that engine cover


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

markypoo said:


> Yes Frase went up yesterday, might not be the cheapest but think its worth what Im asking, selling my Passat to and going to one car, was thinking of a BMW 335d but would just blend in with that so may be a Mk2, even better if it looks like the one above :wink:


Certainly is, I would have thought it was worth a bit more tbh. It is one of the best looking roadsters around and in great condition.

Someone is getting a lovely car for the money.


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

frakay100 said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Frase went up yesterday, might not be the cheapest but think its worth what Im asking, selling my Passat to and going to one car, was thinking of a BMW 335d but would just blend in with that so may be a Mk2, even better if it looks like the one above :wink:
> ...


+1 a very nice car


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

mark that's a cracking motor, and well deserves a good home too someone who'll give it the love it needs. 8) 
love the roadsters with hardtops.

yea brendan, black on black does seem to kill it off, the silver would definitely give it the look it needs to be appreciated.


----------



## pfgascoigne (Apr 7, 2011)

DesignerDaveTT,

Where did you get the QS replicas from?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

techfreak said:


> yea frase, black on black does seem to kill it off, the silver would definitely give it the look it needs to be appreciated.


Wasn't me who said that, I quite like the stealth look


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

pfgascoigne said:


> DesignerDaveTT,
> 
> Where did you get the QS replicas from?


I got them off an Ebay seller a few years ago now. I think they where called 'Just Wheels'

Apparently they are a bit harder to get hold off now, but I did see a set on Ebay a few weeks ok 

Take a look


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

frakay100 said:


> techfreak said:
> 
> 
> > yea frase, black on black does seem to kill it off, the silver would definitely give it the look it needs to be appreciated.
> ...


You clearly don't know what you're on about.

You been sniffing that glue again? Stop it, it's for the car not you.


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the good comments guys :wink: 
I'll probably poop my pants if someone comes along with the cash 
It is a pain that new members who may be coming on here to find a car cant see the ads, I can understand parts that need paying for before posting but I dont think Id be posting my car :roll:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Surely they can see the ads in the classifieds section? I though they just couldn't post in it?


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Brendanb86 said:


> Surely they can see the ads in the classifieds section? I though they just couldn't post in it?


I thought they couldn't see them at all and anyway they cant pm if they see one they fancy


----------



## pfgascoigne (Apr 7, 2011)

DesignerDaveTT,

Do you know the manufacturer and type please?


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

pfgascoigne said:


> DesignerDaveTT,
> 
> Do you know the manufacturer and type please?


I do not know the manufacturer of the alloys but they are great quality and have never corroded (unlike the genuine QS Alloys) The type would be 18" Audi TT QS Alloys 5 x 100

Here is a link to a set of the same wheels listed on Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/18-AUDI-TT-98-COU ... 1909wt_905

However I did not buy mine from the above seller, but the feedback seems good.


----------



## pfgascoigne (Apr 7, 2011)

DesignerDaveTT,

Thanks very much for the info and the advice.


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

how about these :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Cant bear them :roll: :wink:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

markypoo said:


> Cant bear them :roll: :wink:


Du dum tshhh

I actually like em


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

techfreak said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > Cant bear them :roll: :wink:
> ...


Probably a good thing you're selling your TT then Krups! :roll:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

frakay100 said:


> techfreak said:
> 
> 
> > markypoo said:
> ...


probably, who knows what monstrosity i'd create :lol:

anyone seen charlie lately? last i heard these were his favourites...









available 
FLEABAY


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

pfgascoigne said:


> DesignerDaveTT,
> 
> Thanks very much for the info and the advice.


No problem mate


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

I think the teddys do look good as there's nothing like um apart from the michelin man but only on something like a ratted mk1 golf :lol:


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

hi all again just a quick one im looking at bbs RS wheels on ebay and can only get them up to 17" then if i go any thing bigger its a different looking wheel :? :? :? 
so isit that they only go up to 17"or and i doing something wrong 
thanks all


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Votex  needs lowering now though :x


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

techfreak said:


> anyone seen charlie lately? last i heard these were his favourites...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are the SHIZNIT :lol: well remove the ZNI anyway :wink:

Charlie


----------



## skilgannon (Mar 30, 2011)

gotta admit that I'm very pleased with these (a little left field choice by the looks of things  )










and on the car...


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I do love a bit of old school


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Gforce said:


> I do love a bit of old school


I thought about these but then realised that the polished lips may not last too long.
Steve


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Think I'll be going for these when I have the cash sorry for poor quality photo all I could find


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Gforce said:


> Think I'll be going for these when I have the cash sorry for poor quality photo all I could find


I like the flowing look to, but will they be handed as they will look like they are going in reverse on one side of the car if theyre not handed.
Steve


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Gforce said:
> 
> 
> > Think I'll be going for these when I have the cash sorry for poor quality photo all I could find
> ...


Not 100% sure mate I'd guess they will be or as you say would look a bit daft?


----------



## leeh95 (Jun 29, 2010)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3426/455 ... 8b7472.jpg
Oz opera II , being abit biased tho as i have a set


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Don't know what they are called but I do like em 

And I do know it's an alloy wheel before you start lol

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=54.994604,-1.755002


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gforce said:


> Don't know what they are called but I do like em
> 
> And I do know it's an alloy wheel before you start lol
> 
> ...


 :? Dont think it would look good on a TT


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

kazinak said:


> 1. bbs rs
> 2. bbs lm
> 3. porsche cup 3


whay he said ^^^


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Yea not sure they would suit the tt but I do like them

Those Porsche wheels look spot on!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=54.994707,-1.755189


----------



## bombeiusz (Oct 22, 2010)

What about these? 


Photoshop only


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

bombeiusz said:


> What about these?
> 
> 
> Photoshop only


And discontinued :?


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

These from OZ Racing in 18 x 8 front and 18 x 9 rear:










and on the car:










cheers.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

frakay100 said:


> bombeiusz said:
> 
> 
> > What about these?
> ...


Thank goodness, they are one of the most rancid wheels ever made bleeeeurgh 

Charlie


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

after all of these pics i think its has to be bbs lm and the bbs rs but couldnt find rs in 19" so just leaves the lm


----------



## euphoria (Aug 1, 2007)

Neb said:


> basky said:
> 
> 
> > Personal choice
> ...


That last picture, the wheels look spot on!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

best wheels going! and 100% cheaper than the ones you all like


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

smally4 said:


> after all of these pics i think its has to be bbs lm and the bbs rs but couldnt find rs in 19" so just leaves the lm


Well you can get 19" Super RS.. do you have the cash though? IIRC they're about $2.5K per wheel... :lol:


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

euphoria said:


> That last picture, the wheels look spot on!


Thanks! 8)


----------



## hhh (Jul 2, 2010)

Got these R36 reps dirt cheap a few years ago, had them on ever since, love em


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

o great cheerz ned ill just go order two sets as such a great bargin price, keep a set for spares lol na im only getting the lm reps £600 for the set woo gunna order them tomoz


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

smally4 said:


> o great cheerz ned ill just go order two sets as such a great bargin price, keep a set for spares lol na im only getting the lm reps £600 for the set woo gunna order them tomoz


Happy for you mate they will look great 

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=54.994653,-1.754961


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> Mmmmm
> 
> Imagine a 19" wagon wheel!!
> 
> ...


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

hhh said:


> Got these R36 reps dirt cheap a few years ago, had them on ever since, love em


Are these 18s or 19s?


----------



## hhh (Jul 2, 2010)

markusdarkus said:


> hhh said:
> 
> 
> > Got these R36 reps dirt cheap a few years ago, had them on ever since, love em
> ...


19's mate


----------



## rs_t (Jul 7, 2005)

OZ Ultraleggeras for me. Always liked them. Low weight too.(Not my car)


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

Gforce said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmm
> ...


You mean something like this!!:










Cost £32 a wheel for ingredients: http://www.pimpthatsnack.com/project/266/1


----------



## jackmontandon (Apr 3, 2009)

rs_t said:


>


That looks amazing :O


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

hi all was gunna go and buy a set of bbs lm but ageeees ago at edition 38 i seen a set of wheels all sprayed in a varity of colours they looked amazeing and up intill now never knew what they were called but found the name and there "blq"

so whats your fave bbs lm or "BLQ"

( p.s sorry no pics on phone)


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Just came across *Fuck Your Wheels aka Advanced One Wheels* or ADV.1 Wheels for short!

I think these guys have overtaken Velocity Wheels as my new holy grail favourite wheels!


































GTR










































F430

























































One of My All Time Favourite Car's


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

Audi S5 wheels


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Them ADV1 wheels are amazing!! Loving these http://www.adv1wheels.com/adv1wheels/wheelcollection/ADV8.php

Just requested a quote for a laugh!!


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I thought you might like em, similar taste to me with the wheelwhoring.

I found a supplier in the uk projex or projects something, worldwidewheels was the site iirc.
Put in a quote with them too for a laugh, when they're marketed at exotic applications and the cars in their gallery are minimum £100k it doesn't bode well.

I like the adv 5.0 and 10, deep concave ones mmmmmmmm


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ha ha, that's why I thought I'd ask for a quote!! Like you say £100k+ cars so I'm going for at least £5k for a set! Them deep concave ones are nice. That is why I like the VMR wheels so much, they have some serious concave-ness going on. Think I'll do the lottery tonight! You never know! :lol:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Brendanb86 said:


> Ha ha, that's why I thought I'd ask for a quote!! Like you say £100k+ cars so I'm going for at least £5k for a set! Them deep concave ones are nice. That is why I like the VMR wheels so much, they have some serious concave-ness going on. Think I'll do the lottery tonight! You never know! :lol:


I forgot to give you my pound and numbers, if you win let me know and i'll send it over!
5k seems crazy, i'm going 2.5k. I don't think i've ever seen 5k wheels


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

techfreak said:


> Just came across *Fuck Your Wheels aka Advanced One Wheels* or ADV.1 Wheels for short!
> 
> I think these guys have overtaken Velocity Wheels as my new holy grail favourite wheels!
> 
> ...


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

found some other great alloys, again stateside unfortunately .... 360 forged!

http://wheelsperformancecom.stores.yahoo.net/360forged.html

click on the wheels you like to see em on cars..or check out the gallery!


----------



## crackfox (Jan 19, 2013)

markypoo said:


> I also like Bentley's 8)


These Bentley rims look awesome !


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

If I could afford them I would love to have the bentley rims love them !


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

Some lovely rims about but my fav is the LM's... But I would say that!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

smally4 said:


> If I could afford them I would love to have the bentley rims love them !


+1


----------

